# help with paracord wrap on a knife



## 2000xlt (Mar 5, 2009)

I just got this knife
http://www.888knivesrus.com/product/CR2030/CRKT_2030_CRAWFORD_TRIUMPH_NECK_KNIFE__SATIN.html


i would like to wrap the handle like it brother,how would i do it, here is the "brother"
http://www.888knivesrus.com/product/CR2030CW/CRKT_2030CW_CRAWFORD_TRIUMPH_NECK_KNIFE__BLACK.html


----------



## 2000xlt (Mar 6, 2009)

bump


----------



## hurricane (Mar 6, 2009)

Might this help?

http://www.striderknives.com/site/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=13&Itemid=29


----------



## PG5768 (Mar 6, 2009)

You might find something on stormdrane's blog:

http://stormdrane.blogspot.com/

He's a wizard with all kinds of knots.


----------



## 2000xlt (Mar 7, 2009)

in the first link i dont understand where in step 3, the string on the bottom right, where is it coming from, its not part of the two pieces on the top is it?


----------



## 2000xlt (Mar 7, 2009)

nevermind,i ment to say where does that piece go after step 3


----------



## 2000xlt (Mar 7, 2009)

where does the cord go which in is right hand in step 3 and not in 4, where he is wrapping the two other cords?


----------



## 2000xlt (Mar 7, 2009)

i started using step 1, is step 2 using a second piece to wrap the handle? it appears that when step 2 ends on step 3 its the end of the cord, is it tucked in somewhere? the weaving shown in 4 and 5 is using the cord from the 1st step. the criss cross weving is only shown on one side of the knife. Is that pattern continued on the other side or is the criss cross only on one side?


----------



## Creecher (Mar 8, 2009)

Sorry to interrupt while you're busy holding cord in place, but a google for paracord wrap will bring up loads. I did a couple of prybars from a CountyComm Youtube vid. Yours is a bit more complicated, but you should get a good idea.


----------



## 2000xlt (Mar 8, 2009)

I found 2 very good videos showing the criss cross meathod, i posted them in interesting yutube finds,,,,though it does not include the process as i previously reffered to as "step 3" which i like, it makes the job look better, also this guy uses a different meathod to do the general wrap. I still would like to do it the strider way


----------



## hurricane (Mar 8, 2009)

Well show us some pics when your done. Unfortunately, I can't offer any assistance as I've never done this. Looking forward to seeing the final product.


----------



## 2000xlt (Mar 8, 2009)

here is how they started the strider






i would like to do it this way, but i cant figure out how the wrap is done in step 3 so that i can continue what i started. If not i will have to resort to the videos which i posted


----------



## HoopleHead (Mar 8, 2009)

Not quite what you want but - http://www.atwoodknives.com/home/16570807.php


----------



## 2000xlt (Mar 8, 2009)

thanks, it appears that the strider is wrapped in a fassion such as this, but with a "second" piece. I suppose i could do that then continue with what i have in the picture



Thanks


----------



## 2000xlt (Mar 8, 2009)

here is an attempt, still needs alot of work


----------



## brossa (Mar 9, 2009)

For what it's worth, I think that the inner layer of wraps is done with paracord sheath only - in other words, the second piece that makes the inner wraps has the core stripped out to make it thinner and less bulky.

One idea for how to add the second piece: place your outer wrap as you have done in your first photo. Take one end of the sheath and lay it in between the two strands of the outer wrap on the backside of the handle, so the very end of the sheath is at the midpoint and the rest of the sheath runs toward the blade end. At the same time, run the strands of the outer wrap over the blade end of the knife. You'll have two strands of regular cord on one side of the blade and a single strand of sheath on the other side. 

Now pinch the sheath at the point that you want to start making wraps and make a 90 degree turn, then start wrapping back toward the butt end of the handle. Try to get at least one or two turns of the sheath to lie over the the outer wrap in between the blade and the little loop of outer sheath that pokes up through the handle from the back side. Continue wrapping toward the butt end, leaving the last couple of wraps looser. Tuck the free end of the sheath under the last couple of wraps and nestle it between the parallel strands of the outer wrap, again on the backside of the knife. Bring the free end of the sheath out from between the wraps at the point that it butts up against the end that is already covered.

Gradually work the slack out of the sheath until things are nice and tight, then cut the sheath and either heat-seal the end or just let friction keep it secure.

If you use regular paracord for the inner wrap, rather than just the sheath, the result is likely to be much too bulky, especially for a smaller knife handle.


----------



## cyberspyder (Mar 11, 2009)

brossa said:


> For what it's worth, I think that the inner layer of wraps is done with paracord sheath only - in other words, the second piece that makes the inner wraps has the core stripped out to make it thinner and less bulky.
> 
> One idea for how to add the second piece: place your outer wrap as you have done in your first photo. Take one end of the sheath and lay it in between the two strands of the outer wrap on the backside of the handle, so the very end of the sheath is at the midpoint and the rest of the sheath runs toward the blade end. At the same time, run the strands of the outer wrap over the blade end of the knife. You'll have two strands of regular cord on one side of the blade and a single strand of sheath on the other side.
> 
> ...



That's what I'm thinking too...take the inner strands out and try it again with just the sheath.


----------



## revs (Mar 29, 2009)

Looks like another piece was used to wrap it first. Like the above said, gutted paracord. Then do the next steps with regular cord and make sure that you tighten them up good. 

Your attempt looks good, though. And the neon yellow will stand out.


----------



## cyberspyder (Mar 29, 2009)

I think the wrapped brother has one layer of paracord only, might want to try another wrap.


----------



## corexx (May 5, 2009)

Sorry for the OT, but i plan on getting this knife (the wrapped version). How's the fit on the sheath? Is it snug? Easy to remove? Thanks.


----------

